# Kaitlyn ~ Boudoir



## rub (Dec 5, 2011)

Another lovely lady from my last 2011 session.  If I had two words to describe her: Sex Kitten.  She was so fun and had a great face for a vintage look.  Natural light only. Linked from Facebook (ew). C&C is appreciated!

Thanks,
Kristal

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Only one I don't like is #4.. the pressure of her fingers on her cheek create that line.. just looks off!


----------



## camz (Dec 5, 2011)

Is that a logo change I see? 

Kristal these are nice! I agree with cgipson on #4 - easy fix with the clone tool.  I think her expression on #2 seems odd to me.  I know the intention, but her facial expression doesn't seem to relaxed. Maybe you caught it during a transition change.   

Those darn natural light photographers....they don't know what they're doing!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2011)

You keep getting better and better.


----------



## camz (Dec 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You keep getting better and better.



Seriously! I bet you Kristal can make me and you look good wearing one of those ^


----------



## rub (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha. Thanks for the feedback. It's amazing what you don't see until someone points it out. I will remove that pressure crease for sure. As for her expression in 2, I see what you mean. I had three keepers from that pose. I'll have to go back and re-evaluate them for the best one. 

And yes, new logo! 

I am actually no longer accepting any wedding or family shoots. My love is boudoir, and I *think* it's where I do my best work. Starting 2012 I will be launching a new website, new blog, new Facebook page. 

January 14th I'm also having a promo video filmed with my regular hair and makeup team. It's all soo exciting! 

It's a big change but it's where my heart is


----------



## camz (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool! I'm glad you found your thing


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2011)

camz said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > You keep getting better and better.
> ...


Dude.. Come on now.  I'm about to go to bed.  I will have nightmares.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great sets of photography, you have done really awesome works keep it up.....


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 6, 2011)

camz said:


> Seriously! I bet you Kristal can make me and you look good wearing one of those ^



AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH......!!!!!!! I'M BLIND!!!!!! 

Kristal, i'm well chuffed you've decided to concentrate on this - ALL your works great, but it seems to me you get a real kick out of boudoir and that comes across in every single shot  

I love the lighting and pose in #3 (that wall is fab), and as for #5 one word - phwoar! 

I do have one big problem with you tho - my girlfriend's just seen these and it appears I may now have to spring for a trip to good old BC!!!... why couldn't you live in the UK???


----------



## rub (Dec 11, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously! I bet you Kristal can make me and you look good wearing one of those ^
> ...



Thanks! Find me a few days worth of ladies to shoot over there and I'll fly out hahah


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heck.. I would fly over just to hold your light stands! lol!


----------



## Tee (Dec 11, 2011)

Love #3!  It has a timeless feel and the reflection in the shower door adds nicely to the image.  I like these alot.


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

I love the reflection on the shower door also, the B&W is a sweet touch


----------

